# Gurkha cuban legacy Cigar Review - Great value



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar was a huge surprise. Taste is similar to the Oliva V, but much more mild.

Read the full review here: Gurkha cuban legacy Cigar Review - Great value


----------

